# Info about tricycles?



## John G04 (Nov 27, 2019)

Have the chance to buy these and was wondering if any of them are worth anything. I know nothing about tricycles but though some of these were interesting looking. Any info on any of these is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 27, 2019)

Love that strap tricycle.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 27, 2019)

Had a chain drive as a kid.  Much more fun to ride.  There's a forum dedicated to tricycles if you scroll down farther.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2019)

I’m not seeing anything worth getting excited about. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 27, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> Love that strap tricycle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Me too! There's a good chance the strap steel "boneshaker" tricycle with metal wheels and torsion spring seat suspension dates to the late 1800s. A real survivor in kids riding toys!

Dave


----------



## John G04 (Nov 28, 2019)

Ok so seems the old strap tricycle is the only one worth getting possibly? Might be able to get it if anyones interested


----------

